# [solved] Rsync to backup a system without root account

## ultraViolet

Hi ! A long time I didn't come here. Got a new job, in which I have to work... with gentoo servers  :Smile: 

So, I have a question :

I have to backup a server using rsync to make a perfect bootable clone in case of major failure of the original. To do that, I use rsync :

```
rsync --delete --progress --numeric-ids -aHAv -e ssh--exclude-from=excludefile.txt --backup --backup-dir=mybackupdir / root@myserver:/save/
```

This work pretty well, but as you can see, the server which copy itself logs as root on the other one. I was wondering if I could use another account on the target server, which would have full rights on the save folder ? As he will have to give root rights to some of the files copied, will the --numeric-ids bypass the problem ?

I hope my question is not too stupid, I forgot a lot... but I am happy to see you all again  :Smile: Last edited by ultraViolet on Fri Mar 14, 2014 7:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Only a user with CAP_CHOWN can change the owner of files.  However, if you only need to archive the data, but do not need the target to be directly bootable, you could instruct rsync to use xattrs on the target to record what the ownership would have been, if it had been able to set the owner.  See rsync option --fake-super in the man page for full details.

----------

## ultraViolet

Thanks for your answer. --fake-super was the rsync option I missed...

----------

